# Einsteiger: F60 oder Eos 500 (N)?



## roter ludwig (6. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,


erstmal Respekt für die ausserordentlich gelunge Seite, hier gibts kompakte und fundierte Informationen für interessierte Fotografie-Neulinge wie mich!

Also wie gesagt, ich bin Einsteiger und will mir aufgrund meines begrenzten Budgets von etwa 160-180 Euro eine gebrauchte Spiegelreflexkamera kaufen.

Hab in anderen Threads schon gesehen, dass es hilfreich ist,  das Einsatzgebiet zu definieren. Das fällt mir aber ausgesprochen schwer, weil ich eigentlich nichts ausschliessen kann. Ich will sowohl Landschaft, Portait als auch Sport, Nachtaufnahmen, Schnappschüsse usw. und so fort...

Canon Eos 300 und Nikon F 65 sind aufgrund des für mich zu hohen Preises ausgeschieden, jetzt liebäugele ich mit der F 60 und 500 oder 500 N (da ist mir der Unterschied nicht bewusst, 1. Frage!)

Gibt es gravierende Unterschiede zwischen der F 60 und den beiden Canon-Modellen? Was könnte eurer Meinung nach ein entscheidender Vor- oder Nachteil sein?

P.S. Ich will mit Frage keine populistische Canon/Nikon Markendiskussion anstoßen....


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe,

Rainer


----------



## Vincent (6. November 2003)

Soweit ich weiß, ist die F60 moderner als die EOS500. Ich habe mal einen ganzen Urlaub nur mit der EOS500 fotografiert und mal ganz analytisch gesehen reicht so eine Kamera aus. Sie hat halt keine Dinge wie unterschiedliche Belichtungsmessungen, Blendenkontrolle usw aber das dürfte einen Anfänger nicht stören.
Man kann damit wirklich schöne Bilder machen. Belichtung stimmte meistens. Autofokus ist nicht der Oberhammer aber es reicht absolut aus.

Der große Vorteil ist, dass die EOS500 verdammt leicht ist. Bei Markeinführung sogar die leichteste SLR auf dem Markt.

Wenn du Interesse hast, kann ich dir gerne Bildausschnitte von mit der EOS500 gemachten Bildern zeigen.

Über die F60 kann ich nichts weiter sagen außer vielleicht das . Tut mir leid.

edit: 
Ich habe dir hier nochmal die 2 Kameras rausgesucht (Canon Camera Museum)

EOS 500
EOS 500N
Die EOS500N ist also 3 Jahre moderner als die originale 500er. Dies schlägt sich auf dem ersten Blick im Finish und im Autofokus wieder. In der EOS500N hast du wie es aussieht einen Autofokus mit 3 Messfeldern. Das heißt du kannst zwischen 3 Messpunkten wählen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das eher Schikane, denn du musst an einem Rad drehen um umzuschalten. Es ist viel einfacher bei der EOS500 das Objekt, was im Fokus liegen soll in die Mitte zu holen, durch halben Druck des Shutters nach unten zu fokusieren und dann das Bild neu auszurichten und erst dann den Shutter voll drücken. Das hat den Effekt, dass du auch Objektive außerhalb der mittigen Autofokussensoren scharf hast und neu ausrichten kannst. Vor Allem geht es bedeutend schneller.

edit2: Die EOS500N hat zudem einen "predictive AF" das heißt, dass der Autofokus *sich überlegt* wo das Objekt im Fokus wohl als nächstes sein wird und automatisch korrigiert. Wenn ein Auto auf dich zukommt oder an dir vorbeifährt, stellt der AF dann die ganze Zeit scharf. Natürlich technisch limitiert.


----------



## roter ludwig (6. November 2003)

Vielen Dank erstmal, Vincent. 

Ich würde mir die Photoausschnitte gern mal anschauen. Wo?


Soweit ich informiert bin, fehlt der Canon das Metallbayonett, während die Nikon das hat. Ist das von Belang, wegen Verschleiß oder anderem?


----------



## Vincent (6. November 2003)

Ich sehe gerade, dass ich meine gesamten Fotos auf meiner Platte vor einiger Zeit gelöscht habe. Wenn du noch Zeit hast, kann ich aber am Samstag nochmal 2 einscannen.


----------



## roter ludwig (6. November 2003)

Ja klar wenns dir kein Stress macht, ich hab noch genügend Zeit. Die Kamera wird sozusagen mein Weihnachtsgeschenk sein.


----------



## buko (10. November 2003)

*EOS500*

Hallo!

Ich habe mir ebenfalls die EOS500 als Einsteigermodell zugelegt. So etwa vor ca. 8 Monaten. Ich bin total zufrieden. Man kann tolle Fotos machen und mit den richtigen Objektiven, reicht diese vollkommen aus um sich mit der Fotografie anzufreunden.

Meine Kamera habe ich mir ebenfalls gebraucht gekauft, da auch mein Budget begrenzt war. ebay machts möglich.

Über die Nikon kann ich nichts sagen.

Gruß
Buko


----------



## roter ludwig (10. November 2003)

Vielen Dank erstmal,


im Moment tendiere ich eher zur Nikon, weil mir sie vom "in der Hand liegen" besser gefällt. Die Canon hingegen wirkt eher spielzeughaft. Ausserdem soll die Nikon ja insgesamt stabiler sein. (Alugehäuse im Inneren und Metallbayonett) Die Canon hat natürlich einen großen Vorteil: sie ist einfach billiger.

Naja, mal schauen, was der Markt so hergibt.


----------



## Vincent (10. November 2003)

Billiger? Eigentlich ist die EOS500 eine Klasse höher als die F60.

Folgende Konkurrenten:

F65 gegen EOS300
F70/75 gegen EOS500n bzw eine Höher

Die F60 liegt da drunter. Die Fotos kommen noch, ich bin gerade sehr im Stress...


----------



## roter ludwig (10. November 2003)

Die Beobachtung habe ich bei ebay gemacht, vielleicht liegt das aber auch daran, dass da sehr viel mehr 500er da angeboten werden, als f60er. Ausser bei ebay finde ich es auch relativ schwer, einen anständigen Preisvergleich anzustellen.

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass die zwei Modelle in der selben (Einsteiger-)Liga spielen.  ich zumindestens irgendwo im Netz aufgeschnappt.

Grüße, Rainer

P.S. Will sonst keiner seinen Senf dazu geben, ich wäre froh über viele Meinungen...


----------

